# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  CBT

## Anna

Hi, I've had a phone appointment with my doctor again today, after my not so successful appointment a few weeks ago  :(blush):  

My sleep's much better now and even if I can't sleep I've somehow managed to stop worrying about it so much. The doctor suggested I try CBT one more time, so I've said I will. I had my last lot of sessions about 5 years ago. I've not had much success with it before, but I'm feeling fairly positive at the moment, so am perhaps in a better place to try it than I was previously. I do think some of it is down to luck as to whether or not you get a good counsellor, but hopefully I'll be lucky this time(!) I'm having it for depression and social anxiety. I know it can be really helpful to some people, so was just wondering if anyone here had found it useful or had any success with it? Thanks.

----------


## S deleted

I've had limited success with CBT too and I think you are spot on when you say the two biggest factors are seeing the right therapist for you and timing. Various things can make us less willing or able to participate in certain therapies and it can't work if you are pushed. It's not just attending for a 1 hr session a week, there is the homework and continuous practice of the methods shown.

Fingers crossed that this time you have a better outcome

----------


## Anna

Thanks Stella  :):  Yes, I think I wasn't as open to it as I should have been before. I know more or less what to expect this time to so am more prepared, hopefully!

----------

Flo (11-04-16)

----------


## Suzi

Hope it works for you this time! You are sounding positive about it which is fantabulous!

----------

Flo (11-04-16)

----------


## Paula

Well done for talking to your dr, and being willing to give CBT another go  :):

----------



----------


## OldMike

I've had one session of CBT and my next one is next Monday with a different counsellor (5 weeks between those 2 sessions) so can't really say if it helps me or not yet.

----------



----------


## Anna

5 weeks between sessions sounds a long time. Was that because they were off over Easter? Still sounds quite poor though.

The last counsellor I had resigned midway through my sessions with her. Don't think it was because of me though lol  :(think):

----------


## OldMike

> 5 weeks between sessions sounds a long time. Was that because they were off over Easter? Still sounds quite poor though.
> 
> The last counsellor I had resigned midway through my sessions with her. Don't think it was because of me though lol


She said we like to make appointments every 3 weeks then looked on the computer and said oh it'll have to be 5 weeks and it'll be a different counsellor.

----------


## Anna

> She said we like to make appointments every 3 weeks then looked on the computer and said oh it'll have to be 5 weeks and it'll be a different counsellor.


Sounds frustrating. I hope it goes well anyway.

----------


## purplefan

Like stella i have had limited success with CBT but i would say if you want to get the best out of it, go head first into the sessions. it can be rewarding but it can also be a challenge. Hope it works out this time.

----------



----------

